# Bringing back black paint luster



## Phattiremike (Jan 24, 2020)

I read a post a few months ago about a product that helped to bring back luster to paint but was recommended for black paint only.
Does anyone remember the product?

Mike


----------



## lgrinnings (Jan 24, 2020)

Possibly Turtle Wax Color Magic that blends with all shades of black?


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 24, 2020)

use 3M hand glaze and a soft cloth


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2020)

Yep.  Automotive rubbing compound it is bad, automotive polishing compound if it is not too bad. Give the bike a REALLY good cleaning first.  1960's and 70's paint can be very thin, so watch out for cutting through.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 24, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> I read a post a few months ago about a product that helped to bring back luster to paint but was recommended for black paint only.
> Does anyone remember the product?
> 
> Mike



I remember that, tried, but couldn't find that thread........but.....









						7 Best Auto Wax for Black Paint | Reviews 2018 - Garage PRO Reviews
					

Who wouldn't want a smooth, shinny look on their dark vehicle? Well, chosing the best auto wax for black paint can ensure just that, so take your pick!




					garageproreviews.com


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 24, 2020)

I appreciate the above info but I'm not sure if these are the product.  I guess I'll give one of them a try.

Thanks-Mike


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 24, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> I appreciate the above info but I'm not sure if these are the product.  I guess I'll give one of them a try.
> 
> Thanks-Mike



Turtle Wax makes a good 3 step system called Black Box. I have used it with great success on all dark paints including and especially the 1898 Glenwood project.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 24, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> I appreciate the above info but I'm not sure if these are the product.  I guess I'll give one of them a try.
> 
> Thanks-Mike



Yep, I remember where it was talked about, just couldn't find it....but it was something for black paint like I posted.....


----------



## TheWindrider (Jan 25, 2020)

If you are dealing with a very old and weathered paint on a dark bike, rub the Turtle Wax Black Box cleaner into it, rust and all. The black residue will do nicely to highlight patina, rather than the white powdered residue making a mess of it.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 25, 2020)

That’s what I thought I read!  Thank you.


----------



## jimbo53 (Mar 15, 2020)

I’ve had pretty good luck with black Kiwi paste shoe polish in the flat can.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 17, 2020)

Most car wax manufacturers make a wax with black pigments in it. Works well to hide scratches, etc.


----------

